# CMD Output aktualisieren lassen statt neu erstellen?



## JavaLearner28 (19. Dez 2017)

Ich möchte eine Spielerfigur auf einem mit CMD ausgegebenen Spielfeld mit WASD bewegen können. Dabei möchte ich am Liebsten nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Output, sondern dass der alte Output überschrieben wird. Ist dies irgendwie möglich


----------



## truesoul (19. Dez 2017)

JavaLearner28 hat gesagt.:


> Dabei möchte ich am Liebsten nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Output, sondern dass der alte Output überschrieben wird. Ist dies irgendwie möglich



Nein. Überschreiben kann man das nicht. Aber man kann die Konsole bereinigen und dann neu zeichnen. 
Dazu muss aber gesagt werden, dass es dann ziemlich flackert. 

Siehe mal ein Beispiel:


```
public static void main(String... arg) {
        final Timer timer = new Timer();
        timer.scheduleAtFixedRate(new TimerTask() {

            @Override
            public void run() {
                try {
                    new ProcessBuilder("cmd", "/c", "cls").inheritIO().start().waitFor();
                   // Kannst du auch auskommentieren 
                   System.out.println("Wurde gereinigt.");
                } catch (InterruptedException e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                } catch (IOException e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        }, 0, 10000);

        new Thread() {

            public void run() {
                int round = 0;
                while (round < 5) {
                    for (int i = 0; i < 1000; i++) {
                        System.out.print(i);
                    }
                    try {
                        Thread.sleep(10000);
                        round++;
                    } catch (InterruptedException e) {
                        e.printStackTrace();
                    }
                }
                timer.cancel();
            };
        }.start();
    }
```

Daraus einfach mal eine Ausführbare Jar erstellen und beobachten wie es flackern würde. 
Ist aber eine Möglichkeit. 

Grüße


----------

